# Displaying Pics



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

I have some pics taken today at the coast which you may like can anyone tell me how to display a couple of pics within a thread, ive read the FAQ but im still unable to do it etc.

Do i need to host the pics elsewere etc.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

think you need to host it from a web site but not sure myself how to do it.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

steve - u have IM 

Infact, having read this, you now have 2


----------

